# Humminbird Customer Service FAQ's



## HBirdDeborahCRC (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello From Humminbird. 

Customer Service Phone #: 1 800 633 1468

Hours of Operation: - Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, and Friday 8 a.m. central time - 4:30 p.m. central time 
Wednesday - 8:30 a.m. central time - 4:30 p.m. central time 

E-mail: [email protected] 

Website: http://www.humminbird.com 


We would like to request that when you call or email customer service with questions specific to your unit that you are able to provide us with the below information in order to better assist you: 

1) Unit Name
2) Unit Serial
3) Software Version (This video shows you how to find your software version 



)
4) Date of Purchase 

You can also find answers to many commonly asked questions on our website. 

Common FAQ:
http://www.humminbird.com/FAQ.aspx 

You can find copies of manuals:
http://www.humminbird.com/supp....aspx 

Register a new product:
http://www.humminbird.com/Supp....aspx 

What the current software version is, and when it was released:
http://www.humminbird.com/FAQ.aspx?ContentId=2904 


If you are having issues with your unit, to rule out any settings one of the first things we will also ask you to do is to Restore your Default settings on the unit. 
This is very easy to do. Please see the video below: 






Thank you and Happy Fishing!

Deborah


----------

